# Datum/Zeit per onSubmit einem input-value zuweisen (im Formular)



## mingelburns (22. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich in einem Formular einen input type=hidden beim Verschicken einen bestimmten value zuweisen?

Ich möchte hierbei zu einen das aktuelle Datum haben, zu anderen den Zeitpunkt des Verschickens. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen, z.B. mit JavaScript?



```
<tr>
 <td><input type=hidden value=? name=datum>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td><input type=hidden value=? name=zeit>
</tr>
```

MfG
mingelburns


----------



## Blaschki (22. Januar 2004)

```
<tr>
 <td><input type=hidden value=<?php  echo date("m.d.y") ?> name=datum>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td><input type=hidden value=<?php  echo date("H:i:s") ?> name=zeit>
</tr>
```

Bitte

müsste so funzen, aber nur mit php, da ich von java keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## mingelburns (22. Januar 2004)

Danke, das funktioniert schonmal super, schöner wäre jedoch die Daten zum Zeitpunkt des Abschickens.

Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr darüber

MfG
mingelburns


----------



## PhoenixXP (22. Januar 2004)

Dann ermittle das Datum und die Zeit im formularverarbeitenden PHP-Script (o. ä.)

Der Zeitunterschied zwischen dem Klick und der Verarbeitung der Formulardaten sollte ja vernachlässigbar klein sein.


----------



## Blaschki (22. Januar 2004)

So was in der Art habe ich mir auch schon vorgestellt, nur due weißt nicht
wie er die daten verarbeitet.
Ob als PHP/CGI/ASP/JAVA/ oder sonst was.

wäre gut wenn er damit mal rausrücken würde.


----------

